# Forgot to feed rabbit!



## Enh98 (Oct 25, 2013)

I can't believe I did this but I totally forgot to feed our bun this morning. We were in a hurry (overslept) and the thought didn't cross my mind - bad bunny mom! I did give him fresh water and hay last night before bed but he usually needs a hay refill in the morning, along with pellets. Will he be okay until after work? 


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## laus (Oct 25, 2013)

he should be just as long as you feed him as soon as you get home.


----------



## middlemuse (Oct 25, 2013)

One day I checked Aria's waterer at bedtime (it's a two quart cat waterer so I don't have to pay a lot of attention to it), and it was bone dry. I felt AWFUL. So I pretty much know how you feel. Your bunny will probably be fine (I mean, knock wood, obviously), and boy, that terrible feeling sure does motivate you not to forget in the future, let me tell you.


----------



## majorv (Oct 25, 2013)

He should be okay, just hungry.  We've forgotten a feeding before, without problem.


----------



## zombiesue (Oct 25, 2013)

He'll live. He might get mad at you though LOL


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Oct 25, 2013)

He'll be fine.  Don't worry! Its happened a few times before with Ash and he was always fine.


----------



## tamsin (Oct 25, 2013)

For future, maybe try to feed enough hay for a day and a half - that way if you get caught up or forget he's got a bit of spare.


----------

